# In My Search for Chili Relleno



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Remember Wooley - my search for the perfect Chili Relleno ever since I had it in a restaurant in San Diego? 
Well, I just came across this!
It’s definitely in my near future! It looks amazing


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting and loved his shirt. How about Chorizo y papas rellenos. I've never made them.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

They are as different as the day is long. I live in Arizona and have traveled extensively the SW USA and found Rellenos of every description. I tend to like the ones made with Mexico City roots. There used to be a great place in Silver City, Jalascos, if you could stand the wait.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When in San Francisco, I asked the waiter, how come we can’t get Chili Rellenos this good in NY? He said, cause we have real Mexican cooks here!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Authentic Chili Rellenos. Lots of pics. Book The Art of Mexican Cooking by Diana Kennedy is mentioned. I have that book.






Authentic Chiles Rellenos Recipe [Step-by-Step]


How to make authentic [i]chiles rellenos[/i], Poblano chiles stuffed with a savory pork filling. Chiles Rellenos are one of the best known and loved Mexican foods.




mexicanfoodjournal.com


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for this thread! I love the chili rellenos but have never attempted making any. Seems the restaurants all have a different recipe. Will give it a shot


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

My favoriteTex-Mex place here has a platter that has a stuffed releno. A few years ago, I Had ordered that platter many times over more than a decade. A few years ago, they no longer offered it, as they said the place they got the relenos experienced a flood that destroyed the crop. Just last week, I went there for Fathers Day and discovered that it was back. Still amazed that they stuck to their guns and didn't order from somewhere else.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was looking at the makings for rellenos and pozole this morning at the grocery store. I use Ancho peppers and Guajillo pepper in Pozole and Ancho for the sauce on Rellenos. Gad Anchos were $2.99/2 oz. Guajillos $4.99/6oz. Hey people gold they ain't. Actually somewhere in a pantry I make have enough for Pozole. The Poblanos for Rellenos were still $1.29/lb. and that's about normal.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made it, following the recipe and it was great.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No salsa rojo?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, nothing comes between me and a chili Relleno.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I was wondering the same. I’ve never had it without the red sauce. Sorry I don’t speak Spanish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

